# Cat Brings Live Bugs: HELP!



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Your cat probably thinks you are incompetent as a hunter and that you aren't eating enough.

I'm not sure how one would handle that situation, because my cat is a selfish little thing that only kills what he intends to eat.

Sometimes after he decapitates his prey and eats the head, he offers the leftovers by leaving them in the doorway, but he tends to eat the whole animal, if it is small enough, and if it is something he particularly likes. He has never tried to bring me live prey.

One of the dogs, on the other hand, has attempted to bring a live rat into the house, and my mother dealt with that by making her drop it outside. As far as I can tell, she got the idea about live prey being rejected, because she hasn't done it again.


----------

